# alfalfa hybrids for wet soil??



## Weldon W Sachse (Feb 8, 2012)

Is anyone having any luck with new alfalfa hybrids for wet soil??


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Sorry there is no Eastern Gamma Grass type alfalfa that can breath through the stems. 
There are a few varieties that have a branched rooting system that does survive wet ground better than a tap root.

You may find you have a wet foot root rot problem, & if that is true you need both wet foot root rot resistance types. 
For sure you need PRR resistance at HR level PLUS you need Aph race 1 and if possible race 2 also.

You will find an almost complet listing of all the alfalfa varieties at:
http://alfalfa.org/pdf/2012 NAFA Variety Leaflet.pdf

My spelling is not worth a hoot or I would spell the fungal root deseases for you.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

Wet Foot Root Rot/ PRR = Phytophthora Root Rot
Most Varieties have a Highly Resistance rating.

Aphanomyces Root Rot/ Aph is not a large factor and most tend to ignore it. Problem is the HR for PRR goes further the more Aph resistance we have.

If I could I would have only one of the few varieties with HR for PRR + HR for Aph race 1 + >MR for Aph race 2. problem is when we gain in one area we loose in another area. 
The same problem is with the branched rooted &/or Wet varities.

Farming usually involves some compromises.


----------

